# Benötige Hilfe: Detailfragen Uzzi VPX Jahrgang 2008



## Wast (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich hätte ein paar Detailfragen an Euch bezüglich einem Uzzi VPX Jahrgang 2008:

-Dämpfereinbaulänge ist 216mm? (Hab im Netz auch gelesen dass manche 222 fahren?!?)
-Federhärte Stahlfederdämpfer bei ca. 95kg: Eine 500er oder 550iger?
-welchen Stahlfeder-Nachrüstdämpfer kann man auf jeden Fall für Schwerpunkt Bikepark empfehlen: RS Vivid, Marzocchi Roco oder Fox DHX?
-dann war da noch was mit der Steuersatzeinpresstiefe: was muss man da beachten? Kann ich einen Reset bzw. Acros verbauen?
-wer kann welche Kettenführung für 2-fach Kurbel und Innenlagerklemmung empfehlen?

Wer hätte ansonsten noch passende Ausfallenden in 135mm rumliegen und würde sie gerne los werden - bitte per PN!

Herzlichen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfestellung!


MFG

Wastl


----------

